# Colt 1911 A1 nickel Gov Issue Value



## gunsnrods (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Gang,

Firstly I am a Newbie. I just got into my position from my father a Colt 1911 A1 nickel plated (I Think) with "property of the US government" on the side. Does anyone have any idea what something like that is worth. I have no idea. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Depends..How old is it? What shape is it in? A pic would sure be nice...and what did you have for dinner two weeks ago?.lol..Scratch the last one. Snap a couple pics..That might help you get the answers you want.


----------



## gunsnrods (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you. I will get some pics and serial numbers.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just use the first 3 numbers of the SS# .


----------

